# Pilsner Malt



## Quintrex (9/5/07)

Hi All
I've been wonder for a while how our aussie pilsner malts stack up against the Germain/Belgian (or european in general) pilsner malts. I've heard US pils, sucks comparatively)

In particular Powells pilsner, Joe White and BB Galaxy. 

I have used Powells as a base grain before and it seems decent, but I haven't done a direct comparison of the same brew done with imported malt.

Any Opinions?

Q


----------



## blackbock (9/5/07)

Have used Galaxy twice, and found it to be a satisfactory malt. It's supposed to be especially suitable for mashing with relatively large percentages of adjuncts or other low diastatic-power malts such as Munich or Vienna. Some people have had problems with it though, as other threads attest.

I don't think it is really a direct substitute for the Weyermann Pilsner Malts - they are in a different league (and price bracket)


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (9/5/07)

Quintrex said:


> Hi All
> I've been wonder for a while how our aussie pilsner malts stack up against the Germain/Belgian (or european in general) pilsner malts. I've heard US pils, sucks comparatively)
> 
> In particular Powells pilsner, Joe White and BB Galaxy.
> ...



Hi Quintrex,

I dont know that there is a right/wrong malt choice. The style of beer you enjoy drinking and your own palette will play a role in deciding what you like to use.

I've used jow white a lot in the past and had no complaints, but more recently I have discovered IMC and have fallen in love with it.

Its fairly chewy, I love the way it cracks, it has nice fat grains that split really excellently, and I usually get a point or two more efficiency.

Comparing it to a german pilsener, or bohemian pilsener - well I don't think you can compare them. They are different grains for a different purpose. Try brewing an Urquell style pilsener with J/W and then using the Bo Pils, include a protein rest, you need one the malt is undermodified, you'll end up with different beers.

My advice is to play round, have fun, thats what it is all about.

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## domonsura (9/5/07)

I've used JW Pils extensively, and I'm pretty happy with it, heard good things about Galaxy and just about to give it a go. 
I'm all for the 'shop around' approach, you'll never know if you don't try something new every now and again


----------



## tangent (9/5/07)

i reckon if you're shooting for a German style, try Weyermann, etc.


----------



## Jazman (9/5/07)

jw is good pils malt but i prefer the weyermanns better


----------



## sluggerdog (9/5/07)

weyermanns is the only way to go IMO for a german pilsner, but JW is good for other styles.

I've just tried a 20% Galexy - 5% Melanoidin - 75% Weyermann but yet to taste so I cannot comment but here's hoping it's a good mix with the galexy being cheap and good as improving eff.

I'll never use Powells again for a pilsner.


----------



## Darren (9/5/07)

tangent said:


> i reckon if you're shooting for a German style, try Weyermann, etc.




I agree here too. In my opinion the Weyermann pils is the best malt around. Fortunately, the price rise with German malt is the least of all  

The rise in aussie malts prices seems to have lowered the price gap between them and European malts.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Batz (9/5/07)

Darren said:


> Fortunately
> The rise in aussie malts prices seems to have lowered the price gap between them and European malts.
> 
> cheers
> ...




Not everywhere Darren

Batz


----------



## Darren (9/5/07)

Batz said:


> Not everywhere Darren
> 
> Batz




German malts seem to have suffered the price rise less. Could also be a currency conversion factor

cheers

Darren


----------



## Thommo (9/5/07)

Personally I love Weyermanns in a Pilsner.

I haven't done that many mind you, but it's the one I did with Weyermanns that I'll be doing again.


----------



## Hargie (9/5/07)

...Weyermann anything is the star of the show....

...But best supporting role goes to Galaxy....


----------



## Whistlingjack (10/5/07)

Darren said:


> German malts seem to have suffered the price rise less. Could also be a currency conversion factor
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



Start stocking up, fellow brewers. 

The European barley harvest is declining each year, and with last year's spring barley at an all time low the price of malt is set to rise. 

I'm not entirely sure how the markets work out the prices but with all malteries clamouring for a dwindling supply and big brewers after quality malt you can be sure its the smaller consumers who will bear the cost.

WJ

PS. FWIW I think Weyermann is a class act, too.


----------



## SJW (15/5/07)

What is IMC malt like?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/5/07)

SJW said:


> What is IMC malt like?



I've used IMC Ale Malt and that was good - got pretty good efficiencies and the beer is nice.

Cheers


----------



## Quintrex (19/5/07)

To contribute to my own question.
Some observations on Powells pilsner malt.
Gives low-ish efficiencies unless a long multi-temp mash is employed.
I used 10min @ 42 + 15 min @ 55
Then 60 min @ 64-65

Last two mashes were just infusion mashes and gave low efficiencies (60 and ~ 65%)

So I guess in conclusion, 
I'm happy with it's flavour in my belgian beers, but haven't tried it in a straight pilsner.
this malt is good if you are prepared to baby it through a acid and protein rest
otherwise I guess you could just add more pils malt to your grain bill. 
Which at its bargain basement price is very do-able!​


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/07)

I have been using BB ( Barret Burston ) pale malt for a fair while now and find it a great malt. always hitting the 78-80% mark whatever I am brewing. Seems to have plenty of grunt when adjuncts are used. Performed better then JWM trad Ale...


----------



## Mr Bond (20/5/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have been using BB ( Barret Burston ) pale malt for a fair while now and find it a great malt. always hitting the 78-80% mark whatever I am brewing. Seems to have plenty of grunt when adjuncts are used. Performed better then JWM trad Ale...



How do they compare Flavourwise?
JW has always worked for me,and the only time I used BB(thanks Roach) was with the TTaylor yeast and it was mashed a little low for the yeast and turned out thin and dry.Not really a true indication of its potential.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/07)

One thing I have noticed is that it does tend to get thin and watery when mashed at the low end, more so than JWM.


----------

